# What did you pay for your Cruze??



## fripple (Sep 12, 2011)

Bought a 2012 Cruze Eco this weekend for $18800.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

2011 Eco w/connectivity package $16.4k


----------



## sonik35143 (Apr 1, 2011)

2012 Eco 6MT, Pioneer sound, Fog Lights, Mud flaps...$20,385


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

$25.5K. LTZ RS loaded. Only thing it doesn't have is navigation.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

TravsCruze said:


> 2011 Eco w/connectivity package $16.4k


Same except mine is 2012 $18.9k


----------



## Chris.P (Sep 18, 2011)

Bought my 2012 Cruze 1LT w/ RS and Driver Conv. package on Friday for $16,700! I like to think of it as getting 26% off sticker price + tax!! The best financing I could get was 3.9% through a local community bank.

Had $3,000 GM Card points and traded in a F150 XLT 4x4 with 187k miles and quite a few dents and dings.


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

I paid 30K for my SRIV, 6 spd manual, 1.4l turbo, sunroof.


----------



## Kartoon (Jul 26, 2011)

2012 LTZ/RS, all option/nav(no pioneer) $25,700.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

$18,700 for my 2012 Eco before TTL, down payment, and trade-in. 

I sense a theme of going down to invoice, and not much lower.


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

$23,250. 2011 LTZ R/S fully loaded , no Nav


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Curious to the above poster as to how you got that! MSRP for fully loaded LTZ where I live was $24,850 (everything but Nav). I was able to con the dealer 1K off because it had 1600 miles on it (used by them for auto shows and errands, never officially owned). Of course, they only wanted to give me $300 off at first... go figure


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

^ I'm curious as well. I paid just under $25,800 for fully loaded 2012 LTZ/RS (except for the light light sills). Your price makes me feel like I got screwed.


----------



## mzodarg (Sep 3, 2011)

2012 LTZ RS premium sound,Sunroof, Red Jewel, Windows tinted, $24,680 with them paying TTL ($931). My whole experience was a goat F%^&. The owner of the dealership set the price of my car. New dealership and he wanted me Happy.

Tre'


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

TravsCruze said:


> 2011 Eco w/connectivity package $16.4k


Wow. That's a good deal. I paid $15,250 for a base LS that had a little hail damage. It cost me $500 at Dent Doctor to fix the roof and hood.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

TravsCruze said:


> 2011 Eco w/connectivity package $16.4k





Dale_K said:


> Wow. That's a good deal. I paid $15,250 for a base LS that had a little hail damage. It cost me $500 at Dent Doctor to fix the roof and hood.


They had gotten Lilly in as a dealer trade from texas, so she had 300 miles on her where they drove her to central arkansas. Sticker was $19.8k They marked her down to $17.9K, and I had a coupon/flyer I had gotten in the mail a few weeks before that gave $1.5k off any 2010/2011 GM vehicle. Sooo $16.4k


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

I paid $20,000 even for mine. Its a 2011 1LT with the Convenience package, connectivity package, alloys, and spare tire. I really with I had gotten the 2lt for the leather and sunroof. 

I actually tried trading it in today but I wasnt offered enough for it ($12,500)


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

2012 ltz 29,000 cdn.


----------



## Chris.P (Sep 18, 2011)

*That's crazy!*



alex725 said:


> I actually tried trading it in today but I wasnt offered enough for it ($12,500)



Really?!?!? Only $12,500? Talk about driving it off the lot and losing it's value. Was looking at kbb.com just out of curiosity and they don't even list the Cruze.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

mzodarg said:


> 2012 LTZ RS premium sound, Red Jewel, Windows tinted, $24,680 with them paying TTL ($931). My whole experience was a goat F%^&. The owner of the dealership set the price of my car. New dealership and he wanted me Happy.
> 
> Tre'


My price sounds about right then. I got the NAV & sunroof in addition to premium sound. Plus I believe the black granite was a bit higher $$.


----------



## scarletwhite (Aug 27, 2011)

2012 LTZ RS was $23,700. No sunroof, nav, or premium sound but the starting price was something ridiculous like $25,250. I used a supplier discount so that knocked some money off and got rid of the dealer fee. 

Not the cheapest price around but they gave me an extra $2k for my trade over every other dealer so I was happy with my bottom line.


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

Chris.P said:


> Really?!?!? Only $12,500? Talk about driving it off the lot and losing it's value. Was looking at kbb.com just out of curiosity and they don't even list the Cruze.


They went up to $13,500 and then today told me they would give me galves value of 14-something. In the end I didnt think an escape was worth $31000. Ill go for an equinox after christmas.


----------



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

My best offer on an eco so far is $19.7k with fog lights installed and in black. I think I'm going to try to hold out and see if I can get them lower.


----------



## 1877 iris ave (Sep 23, 2011)

I bought my 2012 eco for 18600 before tt&l thru the USAA's car buying service


----------



## mzodarg (Sep 3, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> My price sounds about right then. I got the NAV & sunroof in addition to premium sound. Plus I believe the black granite was a bit higher $$.


Not bad, I got the Sunroof also and received $700 preffered customer discount and a $700 USAA discount. I wanted nav initially but couldn't locate one with 500 miles. Also got 2.9% financing thru BOA.

Tre'


----------



## Bluman (Oct 1, 2011)

2012 LTZ/RS, all options except NAV...$ 24,400, MSRP was 25,800


----------



## Quick10 (Aug 1, 2011)

I got my 2011 ECO with connectivity package, red topcoat and tinted windows for $20K out the door including all fees TTL etc.


----------



## almostchamp (Sep 29, 2011)

My 2012 imperial blue cruze 1lt for 18800. Msrp was 19500. Convience package. no leather, no moon roof, no fog lamps. just wish i would have got the 2lt. still happier than ever!!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> My price sounds about right then. I got the NAV & sunroof in addition to premium sound. Plus I believe the black granite was a bit higher $$.


So what was the price after all that, including TT&L?


----------



## bh04 (Aug 5, 2011)

2011 1lt with connectivity package and driver convenience package 2300 miles $17,490 summit white!


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

2011 LS 1.8L 6MT with connectivity package for 14,579.42 out the door...and I only know that becuase that is how much I owe on my loan on day 1. And yes i did have a down payment, but it was small.


----------



## LadyInBlue (Aug 26, 2011)

We were under 20,000 out the door with tax and tags.
Have AT and connectivity. Got a credit union discount which was the same as GM employees discount.
Our local dealer has an excellent customer service reputation.
For what it is worth, Consumer Reports said willingness to discount this car is low.
As far as we can tell the dealer made about $250.


----------



## Rescue09 (Oct 6, 2011)

Just paid for mine today and picking up in two days!
2012 Eco MT Black Granite w/ connectivity $19,600 ($21,573 otd)
Comes with lifetime oil changes too.


----------



## potentateto (Oct 8, 2011)

Was there tonight negotiating for a couple hours on a 2012 Cruze Eco w/ AT & spare tire. 

I could not beat down to invoice. Invoice base model with MT and tire sealant (no spare) was shown to me as 18475. Got it for 20,150 + TTL.

Thanks everyone for posting their prices.


----------



## storming (Feb 28, 2011)

2012 Cruze 1LT M/T 1.4T RS Silver Ice/Jet Black. W/ Convenience Pkg, Pioneer, Sunroof. 
MSRP $21,410.. purchased $19,100 + TTL so $21,000 OTD! :th_coolio:


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

2011 LS 1.8L 6MT @ 5800 out the door with my 2007 Civic. The way the dealers "work the numbers" who knows. I think it was about 17000 with TTL. Probably more than I should have paid! But I am happy I did it. 
I couldn't stand the Civic.


----------

